# Any one recognize these grips?



## cdsdss (Jan 10, 2007)

I love the look of these grips. Does anyone know what kind the are or where I could buy them?

Thanks!


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

That gun was on Gunbroker not too long wasn't it.....
sorry no help on the grips....


----------



## cdsdss (Jan 10, 2007)

Got up to $495, but still didn't meet the reserve.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They might be some rare custom grips. No telling... Never seen them before...


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Dude 
I just noticed something..... why in gods world are you "giving away" your P5......
No disrespect... but man somebody is getting a steal I tell you....
Not that I got the cash.. but I could have maybe worked something out... your P5 isn't even a police trade and 150 less than those on gunbroker...
*edit
I saw the picture post on AR15.... after I just saw the picture post here and noticed the target with the P99QPQ and thought damn that P5 looks like the one on Gunbroker... and sure enough it is yours....
man I just hope for you that somebody is going to make another bid.....good luck


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Probably custom made. You could do them yourself, I did. It's not that hard.


----------



## cdsdss (Jan 10, 2007)

uncut said:


> Dude
> I just noticed something..... why in gods world are you "giving away" your P5......
> No disrespect... but man somebody is getting a steal I tell you....
> Not that I got the cash.. but I could have maybe worked something out... your P5 isn't even a police trade and 150 less than those on gunbroker...


Well, the finish is a bit pitted on the right side and there's wear on the sight markings. I didn't feel right asking more than $400 for the BIN.

I'm curious--what's a P99QPQ? I always thought mine was the standard AS.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

From the pic it looks to be a QPQ.... it is the finish process of the slide...
quench polish quench it makes the slide very rust resistant....though it is not SS as it might look......
you are right is is a standard model.... but one that has not been made in a long time.... following the QPQ Walther tried the Titanium finsh... which now is droped of the line too......


----------



## cdsdss (Jan 10, 2007)

Interesting. I never hear of QPQ. I bought the gun used off GB, where the owner advertised it as titanium finish. I always wondered why the gun never said titanium on the slide and wasn't as shiny as the ones I saw online.

Not that it matters to me. I love the thing. It's my main off-duty piece.


----------



## cdsdss (Jan 10, 2007)

uncut said:


> Dude
> 
> man I just hope for you that somebody is going to make another bid.....good luck


I got the BIN for it. Good enough.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I like my QPQ, it seems easier to clean than my titanium coated.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

cdsdss said:


> I got the BIN for it. Good enough.


I saw that earlier... but that was after a few more bids.......good for you ...

congrats


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

MLB said:


> Probably custom made. You could do them yourself, I did. It's not that hard.


Nice work.

WM


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks WM. It was a fun project. Jst took a jigsaw, dremmel, sandpaper, and a bunch more time than someone good at it would take... ;-)

The plus side is that I could make it fit my hands exactly.


----------

